# 2015 Gun season photo's



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT

As I am sitting here wishing that I could go out hunting wondering what could have been. I tore my shoulder up at work so I'm not going to be able to get out so I was hoping that you could post some of your pics from this week best of luck to you all. Stay safe


----------



## flash02

2 for the freezer time to look for horns


----------



## cbranig161

No deer but smoked a coyote around 1:30


----------



## r9ptbuck

You didn't miss much...I only saw one doe all day. Might just be the worst opening day ever...little shooting and no movement.Carroll County.

Better than working though


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT

UOTE="flash02, post: 2102495, member: 26441"]2 for the freezer time to look for horns[/QUOTE]


Nice job every one that I talked too said it was slow today


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT

r9ptuck said:


> You didn't miss much...I only saw one doe all day. Might just be the worst opening day ever...little shooting and no movement.Carroll County.
> 
> Better than working though


Same thing that I heard from everyone


----------



## r9ptbuck

BURNIN DAYLIGHT said:


> Same thing that I heard from everyone


Just really weird...not sure what the deal was.


----------



## Slab assassin 55

Saw 4 does but the movement was not like I had been seeing far less shots than normal as well. Noble county


----------



## collegekid

A friend and I doubled up today with does about twenty minutes apart. Already have a buck with a crossbow so the pressure was off. A couple of two year old does.


----------



## ultra elite 55

I think numbers are down based on the number of shots I heard.


----------



## huntindoggie22

Got these 2 out of the same stand 2 1/2 hours apart. Columbiana county.


----------



## turkeyt

I heard more shooting when I was bowhunting than I did the first day in SE Ohio. Beautiful day but, deer movement was slow. Saw a small 7 or 8pt. at daylight and that was it all day. Deer sign is there so I'd say they are hanging tight and feeding the fields late.


----------



## jray

I heard more shots than I have in 5 years. Had to pass a couple unsafe shots and dad smoked a yote. Morrow county


----------



## Junebug2320

Slow in Guernsey county. Didn't see a deer


----------



## mpd5094

Hunted Carroll County all day. Finally put down a doe around 3:15pm. Tons of shooting all day long


----------



## hopintocash2

No deer for us, but quite a bit of shooting around in the area of Woodbury we are hunting.


----------



## Dan

I took my girlfriend out for her first time. We had a great morning!
[video]



[/video]


----------



## fishgig

Dan said:


> I took my girlfriend out for her first time. We had a great morning!
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]


----------



## fishgig

Great job to the both of you! Great shooting! Congrats!


----------



## sherman51

Dan said:


> I took my girlfriend out for her first time. We had a great morning!
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]


absolutely a great video. congrats to you both.

I already gave up hunting the gun season here in Indiana because of my health. but I usually hunt our muzzle loading season with my oldest son and daughter n law. but this year there both working 7 days a week. so I wont be hunting this year.
sherman


----------



## mmukav

Dan said:


> I took my girlfriend out for her first time. We had a great morning!
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]


Sweet! Great job, thanks for the vid!!


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT

Dan said:


> I took my girlfriend out for her first time. We had a great morning!
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]


Great video I enjoyed it


----------



## K gonefishin

Sweet video! nicely done congrats. I loved the stomping before he ate lead. Man I got fired up watching it~!


----------



## koonzie99

Monday afternoon. Not my biggest but with limited time this year I wasn't passing him up.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Congrats Dan!!!!!! Tell her I said im happy for her!


----------



## kayak1979

Dan said:


> I took my girlfriend out for her first time. We had a great morning!
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]


@Dan Great video, but I was really hoping to see the impact of the shot on the deer, did the camera malfunction during the shot or did you just choose to not include it?


----------



## M R DUCKS

kayak1979 said:


> @Dan Great video, but I was really hoping to see the impact of the shot on the deer, did the camera malfunction during the shot or did you just choose to not include it?


Nice video and great deer Jen and Dan.....
Jen, next time wear "blaze orange" fingernail polish.....loved it!


----------



## scallop

This is all I have so far. Son missed a 4 pt. Mon morning. Couldn't get out today had to take wife to a Dr. appt. Back to it tomorrow afternoon or Thurs am. 
Monday sounded like D day in my little corner of Athens Co. was hoping they would push something my way but nuttin.


----------



## Dan

Thanks for the kind words guys. Jen is still pretty excited about it. 

We got a good laugh about the nail polish.

I wish the kill shot came out better with the primary camera but it just didn't look that great. I had a lot going on at the time.


----------



## kayak1979

Dan said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys. Jen is still pretty excited about it.
> 
> We got a good laugh about the nail polish.
> 
> I wish the kill shot came out better with the primary camera but it just didn't look that great. I had a lot going on at the time.



Well you were able to get some great footage. I tried filming a hunt with my first deer this opening day of bow season. The action cam was mounted on the xbow scope. I had it recording when I shot the deer, but when getting home I found that the video file was corrupted. Then researching found that jarring of the cameras often lead to lost footage. I really enjoyed all the angles in your filming and it was excellent especially with those bucks. I imagine if I were holding the camera it would have been shaking like crazy!


----------



## jake74

Both shot in morrow county 12-2-15.


----------



## jmyers8

got the big guy and others yesterday on a few deer drives. Never seen the buck on camera or in person on the property. And the picture was taken in our yard hunter orange was worn at all times.


----------



## The Outdoor Connection

r9ptbuck said:


> Just really weird...not sure what the deal was.


Opening Day was up nearly 5,000 more deer than last year. Somebody was doin' good. TONK will be back on our show again live next Thursday (12/10) for the Gun week wrap. I will podcast it.


----------



## pdtroup08

been watching him on camera for a couple years. By far my biggest got him Wednesday at 1115


----------



## saugmon

Got a late start and didn't get the blind set til tuesday evening. Nothing but squirrels wednesday morning. Decided to wait til 3 p.m. and pretty dead until I saw this deer walking up a hill.My outhouse blind was set near a deer trail interstate. Same exact spot littleking and I got last year.Practically on the border of vinton and gallion counties. The deer were finally starting to move after tuesday's downpour. Shot him at 4:55 p.m. wednesday with my encore pro hunter 45-70 gov't. Not a monster but he'll eat just fine!!! Spent too many years passing up does with zero meat.

Dropped him off yesterday afternoon at a nearby logan county amish butcher and he had some monster bucks hanging. Fresh venison pickup next thursday afternoon.


----------



## kparrott154

saugmon said:


> Got a late start and didn't get the blind set til tuesday evening. Nothing but squirrels wednesday morning. Decided to wait til 3 p.m. and pretty dead until I saw this deer walking up a hill.My outhouse blind was set near a deer trail interstate. Same exact spot littleking and I got last year.Practically on the border of vinton and gallion counties. The deer were finally starting to move after tuesday's downpour. Shot him at 4:55 p.m. wednesday with my encore pro hunter 45-70 gov't. Not a monster but he'll eat just fine!!! Spent too many years passing up does with zero meat.
> 
> Dropped him off yesterday afternoon at a nearby logan county amish butcher and he had some monster bucks hanging. Fresh venison pickup next thursday afternoon.


Passed on one that could've been that deer's twin Monday morning at 8:00am. I was hoping a big boy would walk by. That's the only deer I've seen this week.


----------



## colonel594

Hunted yesterday and today hard, all public land. The only private land I have permission to hunt is pretty open and the deer just hasn't been passing through like the usually do with this warm weather. 

No deer but I did get to watch this lil guy for about 15 min. Pretty neat, don't see them to often!

Also found a few monster rubs, but of course those big boys are like gost this time is year!


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT

Thank you guy's I really enjoyed reading your posts and seeing pics of your deer there aresome real studs in those pics congratulations to all of you fantastic job I know it's not the end of season. I just wwanted you to know that I appreciate all the pics. Keep them coming


----------



## colonel594

Lil reminder to be careful out there guys. Was walking a new piece of property this morning. Wayyyyy back in the middle if the woods with nothing around, and I mean NOTHING and I came across a very old well?! Straight down about 10 or 12 feet. Im sure it went farther and is just filled up with leaves. Just be careful never know what your gonna find out there!


----------



## WATER FOX

Dan said:


> I took my girlfriend out for her first time. We had a great morning!
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]


Nice BUCK CONGRATS,good video.


----------



## Kenlow1

Colonel, good thing you were hunting property in daylight and not coming out of woods after dark? If you were to fall into that hole (well) you probably would have broken a leg! Not sure how far away you were if someone could hear if you had to call for help? That could have had a tragic ending, I always wear a headlamp either in morning or at dark-thirty when leaving woods. Just read in Ohio Outdoors News a hunter was leaving woods in evening and did not have a light on and another hunter shot him with a crossbow and the bolt hit below knee and went thru his leg and the fixed broad head stuck in the other leg, pinning both legs with the bolt. That should have never happenned and I do not consider that an accident! The guy is lucky to be alive and not sure if he will walk again! From now on I will always have my headlamp on at dark! Glad you didn't fall into that well.


----------



## one3

sherman51 said:


> absolutely a great video. congrats to you both.
> 
> I already gave up hunting the gun season here in Indiana because of my health. but I usually hunt our muzzle loading season with my oldest son and daughter n law. but this year there both working 7 days a week. so I wont be hunting this year.
> sherman


Things were real slow in carroll county saw very few deer and heard very little shooting.


----------



## one3

WATER FOX said:


> Nice BUCK CONGRATS,good video.


Found one of those once while hunting public land by clendening lake. Kind of scared me.


----------



## Junebug2320

have been passing on bucks since 08 waiting to match or improve on my current wall hangers. He qualifies. What a rush. Lorain County.


----------



## Weekender#1

Avery W Deer




__
Weekender#1


__
Dec 8, 2015







My son shot this brute in Hancock County on the last Saturday of gun season. 11 points, 16 inch spread, 154 pounds dressed.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT

Thoes are some real nice deer congrats to all of you


----------



## bobk

Got this guy on Tuesday. He was nose to the ground pushing a hot doe. I saw 3 bucks that day all pushing a hot doe. Overall it was a good week.


----------



## sherman51

Weekender#1 said:


> Avery W Deer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Weekender#1
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 8, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son shot this brute in Hancock County on the last Saturday of gun season. 11 points, 16 inch spread, 154 pounds dressed.


that's a great deer for a young hunter. but he'll be hard pressed to beat that deer the rest of his life. congrats to you all on all those great deer.
sherman


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT

bobk said:


> View attachment 198794
> Got this guy on Tuesday. He was nose to the ground pushing a hot doe. I saw 3 bucks that day all pushing a hot doe. Overall it was a good week.


Wow nice buck


----------



## Weekender#1

Sherm that young boy is my grandson not my son, my who shot that deer is 30 years old. My grandson just took a great picture with the deer. Sorry for the confusion, we are not that way, as he will get his first deer when he swings a gun properly


----------



## K gonefishin

bobk said:


> View attachment 198794
> Got this guy on Tuesday. He was nose to the ground pushing a hot doe. I saw 3 bucks that day all pushing a hot doe. Overall it was a good week.


Beast nice work


----------



## fastwater

Excellent buck bobk. Congrats!


----------



## TheSkoalBandit

Dan said:


> I took my girlfriend out for her first time. We had a great morning!
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]


Awesome...welcome to the club Jen!


----------



## TheSkoalBandit

koonzie99 said:


> Monday afternoon. Not my biggest but with limited time this year I wasn't passing him up.


Nice job man! Good looking Buck.


----------



## Dan

Weekender#1 said:


> Avery W Deer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Weekender#1
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 8, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son shot this brute in Hancock County on the last Saturday of gun season. 11 points, 16 inch spread, 154 pounds dressed.


What did he shoot it with? My ten year old daughter is still a few years away from being ready for the responsibility of big game hunting but there is never a bad time to buy a new gun. My 20 gauge savage would have her scared to death.


----------



## Weekender#1

Dan that is my grandson not my son (30 years old) who shot that buck. My jr. hunter has been shooting a .410 and a 20 ga. but no hunting. I will take him to the hunter safety course when he is old enough to read properly. He is reading a little but not fluidly yet, his age is 7. He may go Saturday evening and sit in the blind with me and Mr. Parker (crossbow).


----------



## Dan

Weekender#1 said:


> Dan that is my grandson not my son (30 years old) who shot that buck. My jr. hunter has been shooting a .410 and a 20 ga. but no hunting. I will take him to the hunter safety course when he is old enough to read properly. He is reading a little but not fluidly yet, his age is 7. He may go Saturday evening and sit in the blind with me and Mr. Parker (crossbow).


Speaking of trouble reading...lol
Gotcha thanks.


----------



## phishyone1

Great deer and stories guys........... Congrats........... I managed to get get lucky myself on opening day on public land........... got a nice 9pt at 70yds with the smoke pole............ Was really happy with him.....


----------



## sherman51

just want to say congrats to all of you that scored this yr. those are some nice bucks that some of you scored on. I started my sons hunting at age 10 but I hunted very close to them the 1st few yrs. I had an old Remington 1100 16 ga that I cut the stock down and added a slip on recoil pad for gun hunting. then passed it down from my oldest son when my youngest got old enough to hunt. I bought a Thompson Cherokee 45 cal muzzleloader for my oldest son for hunting the muzzleloader season. but he wouldn't let me pass it down, LOL.
sherman


----------



## bobk

Nice buck Phishyone


----------

